# tattler trouble



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

every single time I have used the tattler lids, at least one if not more are not sealed after two or three days...what could I be doing wrong? I have been canning for many years with traditional lids and rings and never had a problem at all with either water bath or pressure canning

I am careful to make certain that the rubber ring is seated correctly and I just can't figure out why they do not seem to work as well as the other lids...if you have any suggestions I would be very appreciative...thanks....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The #1 reason they don't work is people use them like the metal lids. Remember they are different and work differently. You do not tighten them down before processing....they go on loosely. I tighten them like I do metal lids (old habit) then unscrew them some - taking the "12:00" spot on the ring to the "10:00" position. Then you tighten them down the moment you take them out of the caner. If you are doing that already, then I have no other ideas.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Ohio dreamer is correct.

Try practicing with just jars of water until you feel confident that you are backing them off the right amount. That way you don't waste your food in the learning stage.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

So they seal and then come unsealed? The 4ever reccap lids say to store theirs with the rings on, since it's a three piece set, replicating how people used to can. I've heard Tattler people say they store with rings off. Do you think that coukd be the probelm? Maybe they need to keep the pressure on them. Idk.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I always store my Tattler jars without rings. I have never had one come unsealed. You definitely need to review your procedures. BTW, Ball came out with a Sure-grip Jar Handler that is going to be great when trying to tighten the lids straight out of the hot canner. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

campfiregirl said:


> I always store my Tattler jars without rings. I have never had one come unsealed. You definitely need to review your procedures. BTW, Ball came out with a Sure-grip Jar Handler that is going to be great when trying to tighten the lids straight out of the hot canner. I can't wait to use it!


That's great about the handler. The main reason I haven't tried them is I really don't want to tighten down lids on bubbling volcanic jars. I do own some Tattlers so some day I need to try them!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

campfiregirl said:


> BTW, Ball came out with a Sure-grip Jar Handler that is going to be great when trying to tighten the lids straight out of the hot canner.


 
Are you *SURE *that the Ball jar handler is for tightening the lids *AFTER *coming out of the hot canner????


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> The 4ever reccap lids say to store theirs with the rings on, since it's a three piece set, replicating how people used to can.


 
How would one know if the seal is good if the ring is holding the lid down, especially since there is no center that pings down?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

You take the rings off before storage and check. It's VERY obvious if they aren't sealed. The lid comes right off. I may try storing them without rings and see what happens. I have not had trouble tightening the rings. I use a silicone oven mitt and a rubber jar opener to tighten them and it works fine. I looked at the Ball one, but am too cheap, plus it didn't look like it would clean well and I can be messy.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Tattler no longer recommends backing off the tightness of the rings when you put them on. I received an email from them last year to that effect. I'd have to look up the terminology but that's the general gist of it. I believe they recommend barely finger tight, slightly less than as with metal lids is what I do.

One jar has come 'unglued' on me, spewing hot liquid. It's happened with Ball/Kerr lids in the past, too. Let them sit in the canner a few more minutes before removing and re-tightening the lids.

We store all of our canned goods without the bands/rings. There's no way I'd have enough bands to go around otherwise and they can still rust. The way to test for a seal on the reusable lids is to lift the lid (not hard like you're trying to open the jar, more of a flick), what I do as I'm removing the bands. 

I'm in my third year of using Tattler lids, about 2000 lids and most in use. In the beginning when Tattler recommended backing off I had more failures but now I rarely have any. Yesterday I finished up 42 lb of black and red raspberries (close to 100 jars, lots of 1/2 pints) and all sealed. 

Hope this helps someone. 

Lisa


----------



## OhioHills (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just started using Tattlers, so I've been using a mix of them and regular lids in each batch to hedge my bets, so to speak. Last night, while removing jars from the canner, I arbitrarily decided to remove the jars with ball lids before the 3 with tattlers. I guess I was thinking that I would whip those four out first and then focus on the ones that needed tightening. I had three of the four ball lids out, when I heard a sucking sound coming from the canner. I looked over to see that the water level had dropped below the jar necks, and one of the tattler lids must be sucking in air! I hurriedly pulled them out and tightened them up, but this morning found that one of the three had not sealed. Oh, and I tightened my jars the usual fingertip-tight.

I wonder if having jars come unsealed after a few days could be due to small amounts of air being sucked into the jar? Not enough to prevent an initial seal, but perhaps enough to result in a weaker seal?


----------

